
Projects Specific Settings with Vim - whoshallsucceed
http://writtenby.adriengiboire.com/articles/2014-09-30-projects-specific-settings-with-vim/
======
robinhood
Thanks for this. I was looking for a solution for this specific problem.

I have a couple of questions though. 1- Do we have to place a .vimrc in each
folder for projects we need specific settings for? In your example, it seems
that the code is just part of the global .vimrc.

2- When you say that it will overwrite the global .vimrc, will the other
project specific .vimrcs completely overwrite, or will it only take the new
settings into account?

Thanks!

~~~
whoshallsucceed
1 - You can do both. You can either place a `.vimrc` file in any of your
projects and/or add specific settings in your global `.vimrc` file the way I
show in my article.

2 - Vim will load 2 files for configuration. The global `.vimrc` and the one
in the directory you are in, eg. often the root directory of your projet. The
latter being prior.

~~~
robinhood
Thanks a lot for your answer :-) It all makes sense now.

~~~
whoshallsucceed
You're welcome :)

